# Simple Jam Tunes



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looking for some examples of simple jam tunes for drums, guitar, bass. Easy to learn and play. No major practice time.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

there has to the thousands of popular 12 bar (3 chord) songs that are easy and fun to play.
Just remember to get the words and print them out...thats always a deal breaker when
everybody knows the song but no one can remember the words past the first verse.
G.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Green river 
Franklin's tower 
The joker 
I
Bet there's a website dedicated to three chord songs. Lou reed has a bunch of them.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Takin' Care of Business

Lots of tunes by The Band.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

A few months ago someone posted a link to a PDF file of songs for jams. If this is copyrighted or not allowed please delete this post. Here's a link.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/61150922/2015 06 04 - TNJ Master Song Book-2.pdf


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Simple doesn't necessarily mean 3 chords. 

Hey Joe is pretty simple, 5 chords (if I recall), some progression all the way through, no bridge.

A ton of Bob Dylan tunes are pretty easy as well.

For me, a song only gets tricky when there 8 or more chords, strange altered chords, weird timing or tempo changes or they require alternate tunings that I'm inexperienced with.

That being said, there's an art (that I'm always struggling with) to taking a song that might have 3-5 guitar tracks, each doing a couple little different things and figuring out what's important and switching between bits when necessary. I'm sure we've all learned the basic structure of a song like this only to be unhappy with the way it sounds without all those little elements that make it what it is.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

For What It's Worth - Buffalo Springfield 
Season of the Witch - Donovan


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

wow...what a list ..... 


Kerry Brown said:


> A few months ago someone posted a link to a PDF file of songs for jams. If this is copyrighted or not allowed please delete this post. Here's a link.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/61150922/2015 06 04 - TNJ Master Song Book-2.pdf


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Keep On Rockin In The Free World - Neil Young.

If I can play it, anyone can.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sambonee said:


> Green river
> Franklin's tower
> The joker
> I
> Bet there's a website dedicated to three chord songs. Lou reed has a bunch of them.


do you know the website address


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Here is just one of them. I searched top three chord songs. 

http://www.chordie.com/publicbooks.php?show=details&songid=209559


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Neil Young Cinnamon girl, Heart of gold
Beatles Baby it's you, Hey Jude,Chains
Roy Orbison Pretty woman
Ritchie Valens Oh Donna
Elton John Candle in the wind
Dobie Gray Drift away
James Taylor Fire and rain
Bob Seager Like a Rock
Hootie and Blowfish Let her cry
Cat Stevens First cut is the deepest
Eric Clapton Wonderful tonight
Tom Petty Free fallin
Bad Finger No Matter What
Animals House of the rising sun
Bob Dylan Mr. Tambourine man 

Get started here's a few


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> That being said, there's an art (that I'm always struggling with) to taking a song that might have 3-5 guitar tracks, each doing a couple little different things and figuring out what's important and switching between bits when necessary. I'm sure we've all learned the basic structure of a song like this only to be unhappy with the way it sounds without all those little elements that make it what it is.


Well put. Jam situations can be hard to pick 3 chord songs that carry well because the hooks are well known or easily picked up on the fly. Lets face the 3 chord songs that make it onto the list were ultimately crafted in some way to set it apart from the rest of the pack.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Knocking on Heavens Door
Dead Flowers
Diggin' a Hole
Last Time (Stones)
Jean Genie

http://www.guitarhabits.com/top-30-easy-guitar-chord-songs-beginners/


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> That being said, there's an art (that I'm always struggling with) to taking a song that might have 3-5 guitar tracks, each doing a couple little different things and figuring out what's important and switching between bits when necessary. I'm sure we've all learned the basic structure of a song like this only to be unhappy with the way it sounds without all those little elements that make it what it is.


"Tomorrow Never Knows" -2 chords, good luck


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Way back when I worked my fingers to the bone learning complex songs. Breaking down Boston's songs with 4-7 guitars. But I learned almost the whole catalog. I simply don't have the time or patience any longer. So when a few of the boys get together instead of getting into a riff fest it would be nice to have 5-6 songs that we can just jam to without putting in major practice time learning them. I did just spend a few days working on Magdalene. Think we can pull this one off. The other two guitarists can certainly pull off the chords to this one. Have to work on the acoustic sections though. Keyboards are out though


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Man, have you got a Brad Delp hanging around somewhere?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

davetcan said:


> Man, have you got a Brad Delp hanging around somewhere?


I have two youngsters my Daughters fiance, drums, guitar and vocals as well as my best friends son who plays out regular and sings pretty well. They can come close on that one, certainly not me. I can sing a bit but it needs to be way lower than this one. That's actually Fran Cosmo on that one, Delp skipped that album


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

cocaine - clapton


----------



## astyles (Apr 6, 2009)

Most of AC/DC's catalogue from the '70s are ones you can likely all learn on the spot - Highway to Hell, Livewire, Whole Lotta Rosie, ... if it suits your tastes... but why the heck not anyway!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

What about an old school 12 bar blues! Easy peasy! E7, A7 B7

I really love to improv over this! Too much fun!

Actually you can simplify so many songs down to the basics!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We will add this one. Pretty easy riffs here and good for 3 guitars. We will skip the vocals


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Lola said:


> What about an old school 12 bar blues! Easy peasy! E7, A7 B7
> 
> I really love to improv over this! Too much fun!
> 
> Actually you can simplify so many songs down to the basics!


A 12 bar blues isn't so simple...it has it's own intricacies.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> We will add this one. Pretty easy riffs here and good for 3 guitars. We will skip the vocals


If this is the kind of stuff your playing, I'm glad I didn't mention the 2 chord song "Guitars & Cadillac's"


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> A 12 bar blues isn't so simple...it has it's own intricacies.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Guitar101 said:


> If this is the kind of stuff your playing, I'm glad I didn't mention the 2 chord song "Guitars & Cadillac's"


LOL, we will play anything as long as its easy. I like to bang it too. My daughters fiance is an outstanding drummer and like to go at it so I can accommodate him on a few.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> A 12 bar blues isn't so simple...it has it's own intricacies.


It's only as difficult as you want to make it. I played with someone one just picked up the guitar a month ago and we had a blast playing this. 3 little chords, absolute fun!

1 chord 4 x's
4 chord 2x's
1 chord 2x's
5 chord 1x's
4 chord 1x's
1 chord 2 x's

Where are the intricacies in this? I must reiterate, it's only as difficult as you want to make it!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Keep On Rockin In The Free World - Neil Young.
> 
> If I can play it, anyone can.


And you can go on and on. Enough changes so you can. Em D C, G D C/Em, A/A7 repeat.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Lola said:


> It's only as difficult as you want to make it. I played with someone one just picked up the guitar a month ago and we had a blast playing this. 3 little chords, absolute fun!
> 
> 1 chord 4 x's
> 4 chord 2x's
> ...


It does seem simple. Listen to some of the posts in the Blues thread to see how intricate and different sounding the blues can get. Listen to some BB King then some Derek Trucks then some Brownie McGhee to see how different a 12 bar blues can be. That is the beauty of the blues form. It can be very simple and/or very intricate. New players can play something they recognize and more experienced players can find new things every time they play.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Oye Como Va can go on for hours


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Kerry Brown said:


> It does seem simple. Listen to some of the posts in the Blues thread to see how intricate and different sounding the blues can get. Listen to some BB King then some Derek Trucks then some Brownie McGhee to see how different a 12 bar blues can be. That is the beauty of the blues form. It can be very simple and/or very intricate. New players can play something they recognize and more experienced players can find new things every time they play.


You hit the nail on the head and then some Kerry!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Keep On Rockin In The Free World - Neil Young.
> 
> If I can play it, anyone can.


Now this is basically a pretty easy song and yes we warmup with this but I added my very own solo that I compiled just to make it more interesting for me. It's not really a complex solo but it adds some panache to the song!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Lola said:


> It's only as difficult as you want to make it. I played with someone one just picked up the guitar a month ago and we had a blast playing this. 3 little chords, absolute fun!
> 
> 1 chord 4 x's
> 4 chord 2x's
> ...


If only the blues were as simple as the traditional 12 bar pattern.

People who aren't well versed in the blues often look at that pattern and say, what's the big deal? The big deal is...with a zillion tunes using the same pattern, how do you differentiate one from another? What makes each song identifiable even though the pattern is the same as a zillion other songs?

The simple and common nature of the pattern itself REQUIRES many different skills and techniques in order to keep it fresh and interesting.

Rather than being as difficult as you want to make it...you should be thinking about how interesting you want to make it. Is there ANYONE out there that wants to listen to an over-simplified 12 bar blues with absolutely nothing that distinguishes it from anything else? Like so many things in life, it's apparent simplicity hides A GREAT DEAL going on. It may be easy to play...but that doesn't mean it's easy to play well.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> If only the blues were as simple as the traditional 12 bar pattern.
> 
> People who aren't well versed in the blues often look at that pattern and say, what's the big deal? The big deal is...with a zillion tunes using the same pattern, how do you differentiate one from another? What makes each song identifiable even though the pattern is the same as a zillion other songs?
> 
> ...


Get a grip! I am talking about taking this down to the basics for someone who lack the skills and technique and is virtually a beginner! We're not talking about making it interesting. We're talking brass tacks and doable! End of story!

This is applicable to the situation I was in playing with the newb and I am sure it's similar to what GuitarsCanada is looking for!

Your taking things out of context! None of this applies to the 2 situations I am talking about!

:rolls eyes:


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Well, after you've played those 12 bars as simply as possible 100,000 times and you and everyone else around you is ready to put a bullet in their head, feel free to refer to my earlier comments.

There's nothing out of context here. I was making the point that just because it seems simple, doesn't necessarily mean it's simple, and that can apply to many simple seeming songs. There WILL come a point when you understand what I'm talking about. In the meantime...I'll do my best to get a grip.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

JBFairthorne said:


> People who aren't well versed in the blues often look at that pattern and say, what's the big deal? The big deal is...with a zillion tunes using the same pattern, how do you differentiate one from another? What makes each song identifiable even though the pattern is the same as a zillion other songs?


The singer.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> The simple and common nature of the pattern itself REQUIRES many different skills and techniques in order to keep it fresh and interesting.
> .but that doesn't mean it's easy to play well.


I hear what your saying ....but ya got ten thousand hrs to fill up.... so ..have at it!!!

Basic point don't forget the spirit of the jam and the pursuit of the feeling of a) having completed a song without a train wreck b) completing the song with possibly unknown musicians/situations c) that rare occasion where it clicks and you step out of your comfort zone with the confidence that what's behind you isn't going to fall apart around you but support what your doing .

Keep in mind the thread title ... the 3 chord is the easy vehicle for a sense of accomplishment.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The singer? Sure, maybe. But is it the singer that makes "Born Under A Bad Sign" instantly identifiable? Or is it that riff? Or perhaps the turnaround? Or the combination of many elements?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> Well, after you've played those 12 bars as simply as possible 100,000 times and you and everyone else around you is ready to put a bullet in their head, feel free to refer to my earlier comments.
> 
> There's nothing out of context here. I was making the point that just because it seems simple, doesn't necessarily mean it's simple, and that can apply to many simple seeming songs. There WILL come a point when you understand what I'm talking about. In the meantime...I'll do my best to get a grip.


You don't get it! When I play blues with my band I know how to keep it fresh and alive with different techniques, turnarounds and rhythmical applications! I understand exactly what your saying. I have been playing for quite a while. I get it! I am talking about basics! Just playing the 1, 4 and 5 chord to let someone be able to gain a bit of confidence from the situation! Plain and simple. Nothing more, nothing less. Nada, that's it!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Boogies. There are about 7,000,000 variations on Boogies out there. You can likey do a mix and match or a mash-up on the instrumental and vocals (lyrics). A very basic platform for improvisation for guitar and vocals.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Dear Mr. Fantasy has always been a relatively basic song that I love.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> .I'll do my best to get a grip.


'' Hard being on the other side of the fence. Teaching is learning too


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lola said:


> Get a grip! I am talking about taking this down to the basics for someone who lack the skills and technique and is virtually a beginner! We're not talking about making it interesting. We're talking brass tacks and doable! End of story!
> 
> This is applicable to the situation I was in playing with the newb and I am sure it's similar to what GuitarsCanada is looking for!
> 
> ...


Yep, breaking them down to the simplest level is the best place to start. As you get comfortable with the song and players you can begin to add parts.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Appreciate some of these songs. You try to think of some but there are so many out there. This made it easy to pick 4 or 5 to work on. Harvest Moon is a nice one that I would not have thought of.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

A couple that I've been into lately, not necessarily simple, but not really difficult either.

Raspberry Beret - Prince (prefer the John Mayer version though), other than a couple of altered chords/inversions relatively straight forward.

Like A Rolling Stone - Dylan, not sure what it is but I just LOVE this song.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Fly away by Lenny Kravitz!
Lots of fun!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Hotel California Am, Em, G, D, Fm, G/C, Dm (strumming only no picking)
Last kiss G E C D
Leaving on a jet plane John Denver version. G C Am and D (peter paul and mary use a lot of odd chords )
Horse with no name 2 fingers 2 chords


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> LOL, we will play anything as long as its easy. I like to bang it too. My daughters fiance is an outstanding drummer and like to go at it so I can accommodate him on a few.


If you don't mind playing some old stuff "Substitute" and "Kids are All Right" are fun to play and would be a blast for the drummer.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

davetcan said:


> If you don't mind playing some old stuff "Substitute" and "Kids are All Right" are fun to play and would be a blast for the drummer.


Used to play Substitute that was always a fun tune. Should put that on the listt


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Kerry Brown said:


> A few months ago someone posted a link to a PDF file of songs for jams. If this is copyrighted or not allowed please delete this post. Here's a link.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/61150922/2015 06 04 - TNJ Master Song Book-2.pdf


this is a great collection...i used the dropbox link and the book loaded right into my tablets adobe documents...a lot easier to carry around than a binder full of paper... the songs seem to be well laid out and adjustments made so that the song fits nicely on the screen.

thank you very much to whoever created this little gem.


----------

